
Man v rat: could the long war soon be over? - programLyrique
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/sep/20/man-v-rat-war-could-the-long-war-soon-be-over
======
teslabox
A Wall Street Journal article [1] says that the active chemical is
"4-vinylcyclohexene diepoxide" (probably a typo [2]).

My mom lives in Flagstaff, Arizona, where this company is located. She and her
husband had an opportunity to invest in this company, and are hoping the
product takes off. They'd like a condo in Phoenix, to get away from the winter
snow.

[1]
[http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB100014240527023045125045794940...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052702304512504579494051280072452)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinylcyclohexene_dioxide](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinylcyclohexene_dioxide)

------
brohee
There is little info in the article about how the sterilizing molecule works.
I wonder what the runoff or excretion of it will do in rivers. The pill
excreted in human urine already have pretty bad consequences (e.g.
hermaphrodite water based life), I'm afraid this wonder product could wipe
more than rattus...

